# iball ups 621V is it good ?



## shijilt (Nov 7, 2012)

iball ups 621V is available in my place for RS 1800 .
other available brands are Frontech and V-guard.

iball ups 621V is it good ???


----------



## _AkasH_ (Nov 9, 2012)

Don't cheap out on stuff like UPS and PSU.

I (personal opinion obviously) just don't trust iBall, Intex, Zebronics etc. 

Get an APC or V-Guard.


----------



## shijilt (Nov 9, 2012)

_AkasH_  @ I appreciate your suggestion.. but you are late buddy.
i have already bought iball 621 v ...
gets decent 20 minutes backup .
I am planning to get a Corsair CX430v2 , this ups is gonna be issue then !! I know...

All I need is 5 minutes of backup... there are usually 5-1- blackout every week here... and it has only a life span on less than 1 minute... So with a cheaper UPS I will be ok for now*


----------

